# Total newbie with questions. (some general, some about San Luis Bay Inn)



## stoniest13 (Jul 19, 2013)

We live in the Central Valley of California (very hot summers, but only about three hours' drive to the coast) and we want to be able to get to the coast fairly often. Whenever I look at hotel rooms, though, we're looking at 200-300/night, so we actually get to the coast pretty rarely.

So then I've been thinking a time share might be a good solution. And we love Avila Beach, and the San Luis Bay Inn is right in Avila Beach.

What we would like to do is to spend a week there every year during summer, and then use bonus time for weekends as availability allows. We're limited by kids' school schedules, and also my husband's teaching schedule. This means that we'll always want to travel exactly when everyone else in the world wants to travel. :/

But for us, it seems like it might be a good idea to look into buying at this resort for a few reasons:

We like Avila.
We live close enough to go often, and we would want to use our time there, rather than trade somewhere else.
Maintenance fees are cheaper than a hotel.

But then I think, "This almost seems too good to be true." So, maybe you experienced people can tell me: Is there something I'm missing in the big picture?

Also, I have a few questions.

Is there a limit to how high / how often the MFs can increase? Could they go, say, from $600 one year to $1200 next year to $2000 the next? Or are there some limits built into the contract?

Is it typically easy for owners to get a summer week at San Luis Bay Inn? I've read up on this, both on TUG and other places on the Internet -- some people seem to think it's very easy, other people don't seem to think so. There are stories online of "being an owner and never getting in" or "overbooking and being cancelled." Does anyone have any insight into this? Or experiences you'd be willing to share?

Is it typically easy to get bonus time at SLBI in general, and more specifically, for weekends during the school year?

Do any owners want to weigh in on what they like/dislike about this resort, or offer us any advice?

Thanks so much for any help or insight you can offer!


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 19, 2013)

stoniest13 said:


> Is there a limit to how high / how often the MFs can increase? Could they go, say, from $600 one year to $1200 next year to $2000 the next? Or are there some limits built into the contract?


Generally, no.  Your maintenance fees generally go into two buckets -- one bucket for general maintenance and repair of the resort including management fees; the other bucket is for reserves against future remodels, major repairs and upgrades.  Well managed resorts generally have enough money in their reserves to prepare for unplanned repairs and planned renovations.  However, if a major repair needs to be done and there isn't enough money in reserves, it comes out of the owners pockets in the form of a special assessment.  So there is generally no cap as to limits in the contract.  In general, expect maintenance fees to go up every year but look at historical rates to see what the increases have been in the past.

I'll leave the rest to someone more knowledgeable about this particular resort.

-ryan


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you, Ryan!


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd also recommend renting at San Luis Bay Inn first.  See if you like the property -- how it is laid out, is it up to date or in need of refurbishment, and do you like it?

Rentals on redweek are ranging around $800 - $1,200 for a 1BR or 2BR.  It may be even cheaper to rent than actually buy in to the resort assuming you can get the week you want.

-ryan


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good point, Ryan, thanks! We have been looking for a one bedroom to rent this summer. Every time we find one during a week we could go, we learn that it's "just been rented." I think the big problem is that we are limited by school schedules, and I didn't look far enough ahead of time. I've also posted a rental wanted in the classifieds and on the forums.

I agree we should check it out before buying -- I'm not sure whether we'll end up renting a studio there through the resort itself for a couple of days (DH is not big on that idea --it's expensive and he thinks it will be too crowded for four of us) ...or maybe we'll take a day trip over there and see if they'll let us look around a bit. I promised the kids a trip to the beach this summer, and by golly, I'm getting them over there one way or another! 

The other advantage to buying is the possibility of taking weekend trips with the very inexpensive bonus time -- it would be a nice escape if some of the owners indicate that it's feasible to get some weekend time without too much trouble.

~Barb


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2013)

Keep in mind some resorts allow owners to have day use, too. So even if you aren't staying there, you may be able to use the facilities as a base for other activities in the area.  Nice way to expand your use of the place during the year.

If you are set on buying, look into buying a fixed week, rather than a floating week.  That way you'd be guaranteed your week every year, no matter what the floating week owners are doing.  If you know your time off will be during a certain period each year, and you know you'll want to go there at that time, then a fixed week may be a better answer for you.

Dave


----------



## DAman (Jul 19, 2013)

To throw youa little bit of a curve-you should look at Worldmark. Properties in Pismo, Marina Dunes(just outside Monterey), Bass Lake, and Solvang all Central Valley friendly locations. Yes some of these can be hard to get into in the summer but usually if you can do 13 month advance planning you can get in. Plus you have bonus time at all Worldmark properties. 

As a newbie take your time and do your investigation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 19, 2013)

Although I wouldn't recommend Worldmark based on Pismo alone (Smallest unit sizes, least number of units) they also have properties in:

Bass Lake 
Marina Dunes
Frog Jumping Place  (Angel's Camp) - Brain Freeze
Lake Tahoe
Windsor
Clear Lake
Solvang
San Francisco
Anaheim 
North San Diego County
San Diego
Big Near
Palm Springs
Indio

All within a reasonable drive

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/


----------



## DAman (Jul 19, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Although I wouldn't recommend Worldmark based on Pismo alone (Smallest unit sizes, least number of units) they also have properties in:
> 
> Bass Lake
> Marina Dunes
> ...




You can also include:

Eagle Crest
Running Y
Depoe Bay
Newport

Within reasonable driving distance depending on where they start in Central Valley. 

I'm not a huge Running Y fan but other thread on Tug mentioned Eagle Crest as a hidden gem. I like Eagle Crest a lot and agreed with others that said its a great family resort. My family enjoyed it last year and will go back next as well as to Depoe Bay.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks very much, everyone! I know a lot of people like the flexibility of going to a variety of places, but for us, we're very much homebodies and are the type of people who enjoy going to the same place over and over -- plus we really like Avila Beach. But these are all good things to consider, and I very much appreciate everyone taking the time to post and help us make a good decision for our family!


----------



## DAman (Jul 19, 2013)

stoniest13 said:


> Thanks very much, everyone! I know a lot of people like the flexibility of going to a variety of places, but for us, we're very much homebodies and are the type of people who enjoy going to the same place over and over -- plus we really like Avila Beach. But these are all good things to consider, and I very much appreciate everyone taking the time to post and help us make a good decision for our family!



Everybody has different needs. We have different opinions too. However things change. My family was not able to vacation together this summer due to many factors. I have had to leave early from my week 3 different times this year. Last year we had several things come up as well though not as serious as this year.

You are correct that Avila Beach is a great place IMHO. You should look at a fixed week if available when you want to go. The problem with a floating week is you have to be able to book it when you can go. It does you no good to own a week that you can't use. That's why you need to learn the booking rules.  I would expect bonus time opportunities to be few and far between in the summer. But you should research this. If you have a big family look for two bedroom units. They make a vacation with kids much nicer for the parents . 

I would also expect a summer week to be expensive in Avila Beach. 

Keep asking questions and you will get answers.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the great tips, DAMan! Lots to think about. I'm so glad this site exists, and that there are lots of people willing to help.

Also, I'm sorry to hear that you had to leave early three times -- hope your next trip is uneventful (in a good way!) 

~Barb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2013)

DAman said:


> Everybody has different needs. We have different opinions too. However things change. My family was not able to vacation together this summer due to many factors. I have had to leave early from my week 3 different times this year. Last year we had several things come up as well though not as serious as this year.
> 
> You are correct that Avila Beach is a great place IMHO. You should look at a fixed week if available when you want to go. The problem with a floating week is you have to be able to book it when you can go. It does you no good to own a week that you can't use. That's why you need to learn the booking rules.  I would expect bonus time opportunities to be few and far between in the summer. But you should research this. If you have a big family look for two bedroom units. They make a vacation with kids much nicer for the parents .
> 
> ...



I agree that you should look for a 2 or even 3 bedroom! I am telling you...we only have one child (now an adult) and, despite thinking that eventually he wouldn't be coming with us to our 2 bedroom unit, he continues to do so, this time with girlfriends and pals. In addition, we find that we like to invite family and friends up now, and having 2 bedrooms doesn't cut it. Regret not buying a 3 bedroom! Even though there is a pull-out couch, we hate using it as there is no privacy for anyone and also no AC in the living area. Also, the total square footage in 2 or 3 bedroom units is larger and it's better for everyone to spread out and also for entertaining with friends, etc. We are home bodies ourselves and only exchanged our fixed week in Vermont once (for Hawaii)! Our floating week, which is actually "attached" to our fix week,  we exchanged while our son was young and in school and we were able to go to a lot of places in the summer, including Hawaii (with our fixed week), Arizona, Virginia (Spring Break), Maine, New Hampshire, and also trade back into our home resort.
 I think buying a timeshare is a great idea if you are young enough and can use it over many years, and want a definite confirmed week; also if you can buy it for a reasonable price. Renting first is good; that's what we did for 2 years before we bought. 

Buying our timeshare was the best thing we ever did. Never regretted it. Made a lot of memories there. Now that we are older, we use both weeks every year and rent another week or 2 somewhere else. We have come to like our float week (The dates are scheduled out for us for 20 years at a time) because they are always different- some are Spring; some are Fall; and we get to experience the area in different ways.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, mpumilia, for the tips and for sharing your experiences -- you sound very similar to us! I'm glad having a timeshare has been such a positive experience for your family!


----------



## barndweller (Jul 20, 2013)

I own at San Luis Bay Inn. I bought resale on ebay several years ago. We use bonus time a lot but be warned it is rarely available during the summer months. I don't recommend  buying from Diamond because their units are much, much smaller than the original units.All the older units have been recently redone. The original studio units are huge and include a full kitchen including dishwasher. We love SLB & the location can't be beat by any resort in CA.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, barndweller! How can someone tell if they are buying one of the original units or not? Are all the older ones the "deeded" units or is there some other easy way to tell? 

Re: Bonus time -- we'd like to use that during the school year probably for weekend trips, and maybe the occasional quick Tuesday-Wednesday summer trip.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2013)

barndweller said:


> I own at San Luis Bay Inn. I bought resale on ebay several years ago. We use bonus time a lot but be warned it is rarely available during the summer months. I don't recommend buying from Diamond because their units are much, much smaller than the original units.All the older units have been recently redone. The original studio units are huge and include a full kitchen including dishwasher. We love SLB & the location can't be beat by any resort in CA.


 
Are there 2 or 3 HOA's there ? Wyndham and DRI, wasn't it originally part of Glen Ivy ?


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Are there 2 or 3 HOA's there ? Wyndham and DRI, wasn't it originally part of Glen Ivy ?



I, too, get a little confused about that. There was a thread in which people were discussing it -- Glen Ivy was the original timeshare, then Sunterra, Wyndham and Diamond were involved? Or something. But honestly I still didn't understand it after carefully reading the thread. I came away with there were two different membership types run by the same people. There were some deeded units and some points units (I think). There are also some specific weeks and some floating weeks. And I think the points are all with Diamond.

That was my (admittedly limited) understanding! 

This is the original thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173363&highlight=luis


----------



## barndweller (Jul 20, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Are there 2 or 3 HOA's there ? Wyndham and DRI, wasn't it originally part of Glen Ivy ?



There is only one HOA-elected by all the owners. Glen Ivey was the original seller having bought the private Inn from the original owners. SLB is managed by Wyndham. DRI has a sales group on site but have nothing to do with managing the resort. If you buy from them it will be a points based ownership. Deeded units are only available through resale. I'm sure you can find them through Redweek or a CA based resale agent. They show up occasionally on ebay or even on TUG. The resort is small with 3 buildings. The original units are all studios or 1 bedroom units. DRI sells only in the 2 newer building. These are dedicated 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom or 2 bedroom lock-off units. We have stayed in all 3 buildings on almost every floor and prefer the older units for the size. The views can vary but most are ocean view, especially the higher floors in any building. The beach is very nice and within walking distance. There is lots to see and do within an hours drive to keep anyone occupied for a week.

Weekends are always busy even in the winter months. The last few times we have been there there were no vacancies. Units can be found for rent through AAA and lots of online rental agencies. I'm sure many rental companies own lots of weeks there since lots of folks only stay a few days. DRI owners can book with points with a 2 night minimum.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for that  clear explanation, barndweller!


----------



## barndweller (Jul 20, 2013)

stoniest13 said:


> We live in the Central Valley of California (very hot summers, but only about three hours' drive to the coast) and we want to be able to get to the coast fairly often. Whenever I look at hotel rooms, though, we're looking at 200-300/night, so we actually get to the coast pretty rarely.
> 
> So then I've been thinking a time share might be a good solution. And we love Avila Beach, and the San Luis Bay Inn is right in Avila Beach.
> 
> ...



We own a studio unit, plenty of room for a couple with young children although the 1 bedroom units are gigantic and would be a better choice for the long term. MF were $536 last time with an additional $59 for property taxes.They have gone up every year but not too bad. I doubt there are any contractual limits but since the board approves any increase and they are answerable to the owners, I doubt there would be any unreasonable increase. We had a special assessment last year to install a new sewer line which was badly needed. If you want a summer week you MUST call exactly 13 months from the date you want or you won't get it. The popular weeks during wine festivals & prime school vacations book immediately. Weekend bonus time is always hard to get but not impossible during school time. Midweek is always easy to get off season. I have never heard of an owner being cancelled because of over booking. We have on rare occasions used our unit for exchange through SFX. I understand it trades well with RCI and II also.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info, barndweller!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 21, 2013)

Again, try to get a unit at a bargain price (and pay cash). Do not take out a loan- that is the difference between a timeshare paying for itself over time or not, when you factor in maintenance fees. I don't know anything about the California resorts you are thinking about, but I will tell you that we are "weeks" owners here in the Northeast- not points, which works out great for "homebodies" because we don't have to reserve our unit every year- we just show up. Simple. However, points might work better for you if you want flexibility to go less or more days. Within driving distance is perfect- no airfare- we are just under 6 hours to ours and it is a pleasant drive. We can also use the resort amenities other times if we happen to be up in the area, but are not actually staying there (which never happens anyway, but they do allow it).

Another thing- if you can get a fixed week there and you maybe want to spend more time there in addition to that - a few extra days tacked on or at another time, you can always rent...I know it is more expensive than maintenance fees, but it gives you flexibility and you are not tied into anything. 

Barndweller is right in that smaller units have smaller maintenance fees, so that is a big consideration as well.


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 21, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Again, try to get a unit at a bargain price (and pay cash). Do not take out a loan- that is the difference between a timeshare paying for itself over time or not, when you factor in maintenance fees. I don't know anything about the California resorts you are thinking about, but I will tell you that we are "weeks" owners here in the Northeast- not points, which works out great for "homebodies" because we don't have to reserve our unit every year- we just show up. Simple. However, points might work better for you if you want flexibility to go less or more days. Within driving distance is perfect- no airfare- we are just under 6 hours to ours and it is a pleasant drive. We can also use the resort amenities other times if we happen to be up in the area, but are not actually staying there (which never happens anyway, but they do allow it).
> 
> Another thing- if you can get a fixed week there and you maybe want to spend more time there in addition to that - a few extra days tacked on or at another time, you can always rent...I know it is more expensive than maintenance fees, but it gives you flexibility and you are not tied into anything.
> 
> Barndweller is right in that smaller units have smaller maintenance fees, so that is a big consideration as well.



Thanks for all these good tips, mpumilia! Yes it definitely seems worth it, to buy a resale unit with cash, compared to what hotel rooms cost in the area, if we were to use it every year, which we would try to do.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, go for it!

if that is the place you want to go to for most years, buy!  even with a floating week contract, if you plan ahead enough, you can always (almost) get the time you want.  But looks like it is points - even more flexible -- BUT the key is, PLAN AHEAD!

too many people do not realize that.  Obviously, we HAVE to plan ahead or we would have no place to stay!


And, obviously for us, also, we know that summers are VERY difficult to book - and if we want them, like this summer, right now, we booked last year into one of the 4 (only) lakefront units up here in Telemark, upper Wisconsin.  We are going to book next fall (2014) this week since it is high color time then....

Timesharing has been great for us and so much less expensive than hotels and allowed us to go to beach places that we otherwise could not afford.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## stoniest13 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks very much, Joan, for the encouragement and good advice!  Full-time timesharing! I'll definitely have to check out your blog -- that sounds very interesting!


----------

